# Epiphone ES-339 P90 PRO Semi-Hollowbody



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Having some guitar envy at the moment and this is the latest focus of that lust:










But, I'd settle for it's 2nd cousin from Epiphone:










*EDIT: Somebody snapped it up, it was an Epi 339 pro (no P90s) in sunburst for $250!*
I'd even settle for something like this (looks like a REALLY good deal if you are in the London area...half of what you'd pay at L&M today) if it were local.

Might have to do some fancy footwork with the wife, though.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

that is a tempting link!


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Budda said:


> that is a tempting link!


It certainly is!

Hopefully his handle isn't Whiskeyfingers.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

the headstock would make me go epi. but otherwise both are fine lookers


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Are you mostly into the looks? I noticed the Epi has P90's in both positions.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

dcole said:


> Are you mostly into the looks? I noticed the Epi has P90's in both positions.


Yup, this is mostly about looks (and sound via vids on youtube) as I've yet to play either a 335 or 339. 

I KNOW I can't afford a DG-335 for a fact so I'm not even considering something of that magnitude. I could go with an Epi Dot but I'm not sure I want something that big, hence the 339 infatuation.

As for P90 vs. humbucker, I don't have anything with a P90 so I wouldn't mind adding something like that to the arsenal. Heck, maybe swapping one of them out for a humbucker would make for a fun learning experience down the line?!

Anyway, I'll keep watching kijiji and hopefully something interesting shows up.

Anybody rocking a 339 of some sort? Similar model of a competing brand?

I was looking at Godin (would like to support NA products more and more) and the Godin Montreal Premiere sure looks nice (sounds great on youtube as well) but I don't like the price tag.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I gigged with a Gibson 339 for a bit until I got a 336. The 339 sounds close to a 335 but it doesn't have as much of the lower frequencies you get with the 335. The 336 on the other hand doesn't really sound like a 335, I find it's a lot closer sounding to an LP. I'd like to get one of those Epi 339s in black though.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

johnnyshaka said:


> Yup, this is mostly about looks (and sound via vids on youtube) as I've yet to play either a 335 or 339.
> 
> I KNOW I can't afford a DG-335 for a fact so I'm not even considering something of that magnitude. I could go with an Epi Dot but I'm not sure I want something that big, hence the 339 infatuation.
> 
> ...


I have the 5th Avenue Kingpin II and I think several other members have or had one. It is a fine guitar and my favourite one that I have owned so far.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Chito said:


> I gigged with a Gibson 339 for a bit until I got a 336. The 339 sounds close to a 335 but it doesn't have as much of the lower frequencies you get with the 335. The 336 on the other hand doesn't really sound like a 335, I find it's a lot closer sounding to an LP. I'd like to get one of those Epi 339s in black though.


Yeah, those Gibsons are definitely beyond my price range (maybe one day!) but I did come across a few youtube vids where guys were comparing a 335, a 336 and 339...all very nice, yet distinct.



Steadfastly said:


> I have the 5th Avenue Kingpin II and I think several other members have or had one. It is a fine guitar and my favourite one that I have owned so far.


Definitely a looker but a little chunkier than I'd like. I would like to play one, though.


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

I have 3 different Epi ES 339s

ES 339 Pro Black Royale LTD ED Alnico Classic Humbuckers

ES 339 Ultra Natural ProBuckers 2&3s plus a NanoMag Pup at the end of the fretboard

ES 339 P90 Pro Pelham Blue if you have the money, get one, it's that simple. As long as you like the slimtaper D neck you'll love this guitar, these new P90's are really good. I have 2 Gibsons with P90s and 2 other Epis with the older P90s, these new ones really surprised me.

If you can afford one and you've always wanted a Semi Hollow or something with P90s you'd be a fool to not at least go out and try one.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

If I go and play one I'm afraid I'll HAVE to buy one. 

Three! WOW! So jealous.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'll take either if you're buying...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

johnnyshaka said:


> Definitely a looker but a little chunkier than I'd like. I would like to play one, though.


Are you talking about the guitar or the neck?


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> Are you talking about the guitar or the neck?


The guitar.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

johnnyshaka said:


> The guitar.


I think it depends on the size of the person. It is thicker in the body but I think it's narrower across than many other hollow body guitars but you'll have to try it out for yourself to see if it's a fit. The thicker body may make it too much for you but that is what gives it its acoustic tone.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks to this thread I need to get one if those Epi pelham p90 jobs. To hot to miss. 

They seem to be excellent value. Any negative points from those of you who have it even just tried???


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

The only negative I've seen or heard of for any ES 339 is the paint detail inside the f-hole is poorly done. They have a somewhat jagged appearance.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The ES-339 is on sale at MF for $349.00 at the moment. You might be able to get another 15% as well if you dicker.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guit...mi-hollowbody-electric-guitar/j07390000003000

You seeing something different than that?

Or is "MF" another site I don't know about?

If I do have the right site, how do you "dicker" with an online site?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadly always sees something different, my guess is a misdiagnosed eyewear prescription.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

OP was talking Pellam Blue,The Epi 339 Pro P90 in PB is $521.88CAN .


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There is always this Ibanez alternative.... Unfortunately it is over a $100 more than last year since the dollar crashed

http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/hb...&cat_id=7&series_id=114&data_id=25&color=CL01

https://www.long-mcquade.com/21609/...utaway_Semi-Hollow_Guitar_-_Vintage_Burst.htm


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Bubb said:


> OP was talking Pellam Blue,The Epi 339 Pro P90 in PB is $521.88CAN .


In fairness, I did link to a kijiji ad that was an Epi 339 Pro in sunburst for $250...ridiculous deal that didn't last the weekend.

L&M is listing all colours at $489 right now.

LOL...I don't even know why I'm looking at that right now with summer coming and a family trip to Ottawa to pay for! We all know how cheap it is to fly in our own damn country! Sheesh!


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Robert1950 said:


> There is always this Ibanez alternative.... Unfortunately it is over a $100 more than last year since the dollar crashed
> 
> http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/hb...&cat_id=7&series_id=114&data_id=25&color=CL01
> 
> https://www.long-mcquade.com/21609/...utaway_Semi-Hollow_Guitar_-_Vintage_Burst.htm


Looks more like a 335...bigger than I'm looking for, I think.

Again, still having never played a semi-hollow of any kind, I'm going with the assumption that I'm going to like something smaller (like the 339) based on the fact that I find that I enjoy the comfort of my Pacifica over my full-sized Norman acoustic. Heck, I find I play the 3/4 Fender acoustic I repaired over the Norman.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

johnnyshaka said:


> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guit...mi-hollowbody-electric-guitar/j07390000003000
> 
> You seeing something different than that?
> 
> ...


That's right. That is the natural at $349.00. In blue it's $399.00. As for dickering, they often have 15% off for anything above $299.00. Many guys have gotten the 15% off by simply asking. They also have coupons that are sent out to customers giving them discounts which they will give to you for the asking. I've seen that on another forum many times. Call the toll free number and ask.

And always get the USD price. The CDN price has all sorts of extra costs thrown in. This may not work for you but I live on the border and have it shipped to N. Falls, NY and go and pick up any goods there and just pay HST.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> That's right. That is the natural at $349.00. In blue it's $399.00. As for dickering, they often have 15% off for anything above $299.00. Many guys have gotten the 15% off by simply asking. They also have coupons that are sent out to customers giving them discounts which they will give to you for the asking. I've seen that on another forum many times. Call the toll free number and ask.


Interesting, never occurred to me to call and ask for a discount...can't hurt, I guess.



> And always get the USD price. The CDN price has all sorts of extra costs thrown in. This may not work for you but I live on the border and have it shipped to N. Falls, NY and go and pick up any goods there and just pay HST.


Any savings gained on the USD/CDN pricing would be nullified with a 1200+ km round-tirp to the Montana border to take advantage of a deal like that I'm afraid.


----------

